# Autocruise StarSpirit



## youngchris (Sep 18, 2015)

I have a weird problem with my StarSpirit electrics, has anyone experienced the same problem?
With the mains hook-up on and battery select on car the pump, fridge and step all work ok.
Battery select on van pump and fridge work ok but step does not work.

Hook up Off
Battery select on car pump, fridge and step do not work
Battery select on van pump and fridge work, step not working.
Both batteries fully charged and fuses that I can locate ok. HELP!!! It's driving me mad


----------



## papaken (Nov 21, 2010)

youngchris said:


> I have a weird problem with my StarSpirit electrics, has anyone experienced the same problem?
> With the mains hook-up on and battery select on car the pump, fridge and step all work ok.
> Battery select on van pump and fridge work ok but step does not work.
> 
> ...


My 2003 StarSpirit step works on either batt but has stopped closing in when the ignition is turned on?:crying:
Off hook pump and step work on both batts fridge will only work when engine running and fridge is set to batt symbol otherwise its gas.0
Step not returning has baffled me for a year now .
I will check my combinations when I have a minute to connect up as to what is up with yours sorry I cannot help.:crying: .


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Might be worth a phone call to Autocruise tech dept??? It's probably something very simple.

Andy


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I think this is simple.
The switch you are using between Car and Van is for charging those batteries when on hook up/230v.
When on hook up and car selected the step relay will operate as if the engine is running.
This is normal.
cabby


----------

